# R.I.P Fast Eddie Clarke



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Sad to see Fast Eddie Clarke has gone to play with Lemmy and Philthy


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Yep RIP, those that have the album will know who this track was dedicated too, unfortunately YouTube missed that bit out but I'm sure you can guess.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

A giant of the rock world, one of the three originals and a top guitarist.

RIP, I hope the three of you are reunited where ever you are.


----------

